# Yellowstone SUV??



## jzsackst (May 1, 2009)

We are going to Yellowstone the end of June.  Do we need an SUV or can we get a way with another (less expensive) car?  The SUV is running around $800 for the 10 days but a full size car is about half the price.  I haven't tried priceline etc yet but will soon if we need the SUV.


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2009)

All the roads in Yellowstone are paved.  Any car will do.

Dave


----------



## Icc5 (May 1, 2009)

*I agree with Dave.*



BMWguynw said:


> All the roads in Yellowstone are paved.  Any car will do.
> 
> Dave



We had a full size car with 5 of us and the driving was simple.
Bart


----------



## jzsackst (May 1, 2009)

Great!!  Thanks, that should save us about $400.  I better get started looking for a car instead of SUV.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2009)

Where and when are you renting the car?  What size can you use?  I can help you search.

Dave


----------



## Icc5 (May 2, 2009)

*Our best rate.*



jzsackst said:


> Great!!  Thanks, that should save us about $400.  I better get started looking for a car instead of SUV.



Just so you know.  The best rates we found came from going through the Costco website.  I'm sure that a lot of people search a lot more than I do and go more into in depth searches.
Bart


----------



## DianneL (May 2, 2009)

*Car rental*

We are going to Yellowstone May 30, staying at west entrance at Island Park Village Resort.  For the best airfare and car rental prices, we are flying into Salt Lake City, staying one night there, and renting our full-size car there with a Costco coupon.  Our car is with Alamo, 8 days, total charges $260.95, and it does allow us two drivers.  I will continue to look and maybe try Priceline for a better rate.  We had planned to fly into Bozeman, as it is closer, however, ran into problems.  Higher airfare and could not find a car rental that allowed unlimited mileage.


----------



## Talent312 (May 2, 2009)

Icc5 said:


> Just so you know.  The best rates we found came from going through the Costco website.  I'm sure that a lot of people search a lot more than I do and go more into in depth searches.



For me, a thorough search includes:
AAA, AARP, Am-Ex Selects, Costco-Sams, Entertainment discounts, Kayak, Sidestep, Travelzoo, and three or four car company websites (including Enterprise).  ... overkill, but I try not to miss a deal ...


----------



## jzsackst (May 2, 2009)

I just love TUG.  So many suggestions and prices to use as comparison.  So far I can't get anywhere close to the $260 Price.  I will keep searching though.  We fly into SLC 6/23 and return 7/3.  We really wanted an Suv but may now go for the full size car.  Seems to be a lot less expensive.  There are only 4 of us 2 adults and 2 kids.  Thanks for all the suggestions.  I will keep searching.  The best prices I usually find are on Costco but sometimes a better deal pops up.


----------



## Passepartout (May 4, 2009)

DianneL said:


> We are going to Yellowstone May 30, staying at west entrance at Island Park Village Resort.  For the best airfare and car rental prices, we are flying into Salt Lake City, staying one night there, and renting our full-size car there with a Costco coupon.  Our car is with Alamo, 8 days, total charges $260.95, and it does allow us two drivers.  I will continue to look and maybe try Priceline for a better rate.  We had planned to fly into Bozeman, as it is closer, however, ran into problems.  Higher airfare and could not find a car rental that allowed unlimited mileage.



Hi Dianne, you will be pretty early. We were at Yellowstone/Jackson over Memorial day week last year. There was 4' of snow on the picnic tables in the park, some roads near Yellowstone Falls were still closed. 4-5 ' of snow beside the roads was common. That said, the crowds were light, we could walk right in to a table at Old Faithful Inn. You will see lots of wildlife (Oh, why bother stopping, there are only 50 elk-or bison- in that bunch). Check locally, the annual Boy Scout Antler Auction is in Jackson Memorial Day weekend. It's a spectacle! The Boys have exclusive rights to pick up the dropped antlers from the Nat'l Elk Refuge. Theirs is the best funded Boy Scout program in the country!

Don't miss Big Spring, just past your TS where the Snake River rises out of the ground- feed the huge trout- there are coin-op dispensers. We've seen moose there and lots of otters and muskrats. And see Upper and lower Mesa Falls. 

You'll do a lot of driving, but see some real sights. Enjoy!

Jim RIcks


----------



## DianneL (May 4, 2009)

*Yellowstone wildlife*

Jim, thanks for the info and the heads up about the snow.  I knew that early we could see some snow but surely hope it doesn't hinder us from seeing the park.  This is our first trip to that area.  We are excited about all the wildlife, etc.  Really looking forward to the trip.  We are all about travelling when the crowds are not there and that is why we picked this week.  Dianne


----------



## jzsackst (May 6, 2009)

I just found a really great deal on a full size SUV through Advantage rent a car at Salt Lake City airport.  Does anyone know anything about this company or have any experience with them.


----------



## Idahodude (May 6, 2009)

I haven't rented from them for a few years, but they were always much cheaper than anywhere else at SLC.  They are located a couple miles from the airport, so you'll have to take a shuttle (most other agencies are on airport property, and you can walk to them).  Their outfit is small, their cars tended to be a little older, but well-maintained and clean.  I never had a problem with them, but if speed of getting to your rental car is critical for you, you may wish to go with another company.  Otherwise, no problems.


----------



## TS Neophyte (May 7, 2009)

jzsackst said:


> Great!!  Thanks, that should save us about $400.  I better get started looking for a car instead of SUV.



I usually find Hotwire to give me much better prices than Priceline.


----------



## Laurie (May 7, 2009)

jzsackst said:


> I just found a really great deal on a full size SUV through Advantage rent a car at Salt Lake City airport.  Does anyone know anything about this company or have any experience with them.


No, but glad you asked because earlier today, coincidentally, I booked an Advantage rental car at SLC thru Travelocity for June and July. Great rates on economy and compacts, just above $100/wk including all taxes and fees. For me it was cheaper to do this thru Travelocity than direct w/the rental car co which I also priced - which is unusual, hopefully there aren't hidden undisclosed fees somewhere. 

So thanks Idahodude for the info - both posts are timely for me!


----------



## Laurie (May 8, 2009)

More info on Advantage Rent a Car for the OP:

It was impossible for me to ever get Advantage on the phone, using their phone # - I had a few questions, and being on terminal hold gave me concern! However I finally discovered that Hertz has bought out Advantage, and if you need phone customer service and can't reach Advantage, try a Hertz phone # - this worked for me.

The Hertz agent (who could see my Advantage ressie thru Travelocity) told me their booth is in the parking garage across st from airport and a shuttle isn't needed (perhaps their location has changed since the buyout), so quicker to pick up yr vehicle, and also that they're open to 1 am rather than midnight as stated on their website - my other concern since we have a late flight.

And - in case anyone else is wanting a small car for Yellowstone - their economy cars supposedly are all 4-door w/trunks, and our total charges quoted are only $317 for 3 full weeks inc July 4 week. The compact is only $330-something. I haven't found such an inexpensive rental car deal in years, keeping my fingers crossed on this one!


----------



## DianneL (May 8, 2009)

*Advantage Car Rental*

Thanks to the above posts and the info on Advantage Car Rental through Travelocity, I reserved a full-size car in Salt Lake City for 8 days $167.00.  That is a $100 savings over what I had reserved through Alamo.  The only thing is that I could put on an extra driver with Alamo at no additional charge as I used a Costco coupon.  I am sure we will have to pay extra for the second driver if we decide to put one on the contract.


----------



## jzsackst (May 9, 2009)

I have gotten so much valuable info from Tug and I am so glad I could help others get what appears to be a great deal.  I am hoping that there aren't any hidden costs etc.  Goodluck to all.  We can't wait until our trip and finding a great deal always makes the trip more fun.


----------

